# Hard drive constantly running



## jreads (Aug 15, 2009)

My computer's hard drive seems to almost continually be in use. Soemtimes it is frenetic, while at other times the activity is slower, but constant. This can't be good for the drive, and it is clearly slowing down my pc. Even web browsing is slowed by this condition.

The activity continues unabated even if I haven't touched the keyborad or the mouse for hours. Rarely is the hard drive quiet.

I have pasted my system information from Belarc below, but will certainly provide whatever else is required.


------------------------------------------------
Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name: Jreadspc (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date: Saturday, August 15, 2009 8:52:27 AM 
Advisor Version: 8.1b 
Windows Logon: James R. Eads 

Operating System System Model 
Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 1 (build 6001)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States) HP-Pavilion GM276AA-ABA a6167c 
System Serial Number: MXX7270LJB
Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
2.60 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded Board: ECS Nettle2 1.0
Bus Clock: 201 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 5.12 06/11/2007 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
400.09 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
156.83 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H653L SCSI CdRom Device [CD-ROM drive]

Generic USB CF Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 4
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 1
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3
HP Photosmart C4280 USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 5
ST340082 0AS SCSI Disk Device (400.09 GB) -- drive 0, SMART Status: Healthy 2942 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 512 MB
Slot 'A2' has 512 MB
Slot 'A4' has 1024 MB
Slot 'A6' has 1024 MB 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 390.65 GB 155.75 GB free 
d: (NTFS on drive 0) 9.43 GB 1.08 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
James R. Eads 8/13/2009 7:47:42 AM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator 7/6/2007 4:47:13 PM (admin) 
ASPNET never 
Guest 4/17/2009 10:30:37 PM 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account HP Photosmart C4200 series on USB001 
Microsoft Office Live Meeting 2007 Document Writer Driver on Microsoft Office Live Meeting 2007 Document Writer Port: 
Microsoft XPS Document Writer on XPSPort: 
Send To Microsoft OneNote Driver on Send To Microsoft OneNote Port: 

Controllers Display 
IDE Channel [Controller] (2x)
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 [Display adapter]
EVGA UV Plus+ (USB_01AE-001602) [Monitor]
HP w2207 [Monitor] (22.0"vis, s/n CND7260F4Q, June 2007) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller (2x)
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1600 NTSC/ATSC Combo
Realtek High Definition Audio 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] new Group Policies 
McAfee VirusScan Version 99.9.99 
Realtime File Scanning On 
None discovered 
Communications Other Devices 
PCI Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Standard Modem


6TO4 Adapter 
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.10.2 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.10.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.10.1 
Physical Address: 00:1B:B9:7CF:BA 
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface 

Networking Dns Server: 192.168.10.1 
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
HID Non-User Input Data Filter (KB 911895) (2x)
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device (4x)
Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
USB Human Interface Device (2x)
DocketPORT 465
HP Photosmart C4200
Microsoft eHome MCIR 109 Keyboard
Microsoft eHome MCIR Keyboard
Microsoft eHome Remote Control Keyboard keys
Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Keyboard (IntelliType Pro)
HID-compliant mouse
Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Mouse (IntelliPoint)
eHome Infrared Receiver (USBCIR)
HP Photosmart C4200 Printer series (DOT4USB)
USB Composite Device (2x)
USB Mass Storage Device (2x)
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (2x)
EVGA UV Plus+
Generic volume shadow copy
Photosmart C4280
USB CF Reader
USB MS Reader
USB SD Reader
USB SM Reader


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Open up Task Manager by right clicking on the Task Bar
Select the Processes tab
Select the View menu item, then select the Select columns menu item
Select I/O Reads and I/O Other, then click OK to accept those changes
Select the "Show processes for all users" button in the lower left of the window
Resize the Task Manager window so you can see all the columns
Double click on the I/O Reads column header (to sort by that column)
Look for values that are excessively high in the I/O Reads or I/O Other.
Let us know the Image name for the processes that are causing this.


----------



## jreads (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for your reply!

"I/O Other" that are large:

BbDevMgr.exe
DfrgNtfs.exe
steam.exe
WBVista.exe
DisplayLinkManager.exe (really large - 62MM)


----------



## jreads (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry - I didn't scroll further to see the process CarboniteService.exe. It's by far the largest process. I attached a screen shot for you.


----------



## jreads (Aug 15, 2009)

I have temporarily disabled the Carbonite process and the that appears to be the problem. I'll contact their tech support to see how this needs to be changed.

However, if you see anything alse on that screenshot that needs addressed, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## rosebud422 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have the same problem. The highest number in I/O Reads are for Mcshield.exe (58,143), lsass.exe (21,616 and constantly growing, Searchindexe (19,446). I am using a Gateway Computer running Vista Service Pack 1. Thanks!


----------



## dawnneedshelp (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a Gateway Computer running Windows Vista.

My hard drive is running slow. When I look at my Task Manager, I have 85 processes going. How do I know which ones can be removed? One is AAWService....(I/O Reads-1,054,428: I/O Other- 2,756,881)- What is this for and can I remove it?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Use SysInternals Process Monitor from Microsoft TechNet.

ProcMon --> http://live.sysinternals.com/Procmon.exe

ProcMon chm help file --> http://live.sysinternals.com/procmon.chm

Monitor HDD activity, then sum it up using the various summary options under "Tools" tab.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

